# Having trouble with a ITHACA MODEL 72 lever action .22LR. RIFLE !!!



## grez13 (Nov 24, 2013)

HI,
NEED SOME HELP !!
I HOPE THIS IS OK AND THE RIGHT PLASE TO POST THIS??
pics. of old lifter..
Having trouble with a ITHACA MODEL 72 lever action .22LR.
Carrier is bad. Have not been able to find one.
I have tried several parts supply houses and several of the old ITHACA repair shops.
I either need a machining print or another GOOD carrier to copy.
I have a machinist / gunsmith willing to make one.
He tried coping the old one, it was to bad of shape to copy!!
I NEED a parts rifle with working carrier / receiver...
or a working rifle !!!
Found a couple rifles but they were having the same problem as I am having with my rifle!!!

HERE IS WHAT I HAVE FOUND OUT:
Ithaca Model 72 is a variant of the Erma Werke of Dachau, Germany Model EG-71..
Made from 1973 to 1979, this rifle was offered in .22 Long Rifle and .22 Magnum only.
It had an 18 1/2" barrel. The lever gun was designed by Erma of Germany.

Some years after Ithaca stopped production Iver Johnson picked it up and marketed it as the "Wagonmaster".
My gunsmith had a Iver Johnson " Wagonmaster "in the shop when he was working on my rifle.
He told me it used a lifter- not a carrier to cycle the round.

Was told It is basically the same rifle that Henry is producing today.
Ordered a carrier from Henry ( H001) they are not the same!!

CELL # 1- 614 - FIVE, EIGHT, 0 - NINE 3 FIVE 3 ..
NO TEXTING PLEASE!!!
Thanks, 
Gary


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I saw where Numrich had a 22mag carrier. Can it be modified to work with 22lr?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

grez13 said:


> HI,
> NEED SOME HELP !!
> I HOPE THIS IS OK AND THE RIGHT PLASE TO POST THIS??
> pics. of old lifter..
> ...


If we just had a print.......


----------



## grez13 (Nov 24, 2013)

I saw where Numrich had a 22mag carrier. Can it be modified to work with 22lr?

not according to my gunsmith and Numrich..
Look at the picture for the .22 mag. carrier and the picture of mine.

He called and talked to them about 6 months ago.

I have tried:
*Western Gun Parts Ltd. (W.G.P. Ltd.)- Canada
Sharp's Guns ,Canada
Bobs gun shop
Gunbrokers ( they have rifles listed - no carrier parts)
BROWNELLS
MIDWAY
Jack First Inc.
DIAMOND GUNSMITHING
EBAY
OUT BACK GUN PARTS, INC.
Hoosier Gun Works -- No parts for rifle and you've tried all the source we would have!!
FlyingWoof - aol.com -- we do not have any Carriers !!
Jeremiah Logsdon -- Ithaca Gun Company— We do not carry parts for or service the 72.


I should have known when I got the rifle in a trade something was up. Thought I was getting a deal...We have been working on this for 6-7 months now with no luck.. My gunsmith tried to copy the old one just to much was missing to get it to work!!*


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have 72, had same problem. I parted it out, you might want to do that and cut your losses. I have
a 49 single shot for parts right now. The rifles were poorly designed with die cast parts and pot
metal recievers. Unless a gun has some sentimental value, you will go futher in the hole repairing
it. When I get guns like this, I either put them up until another comes along to strip parts, or part
it out. In 60s & 70s a lot of American Co. were importing guns from foreign makers with their
name on them. A lot of them had die cast parts that don't hold up to use and corrosion from
powder residues.


----------



## grez13 (Nov 24, 2013)

THANKS GUYS FOR ALL YOUR HELP!!!
I FOUND A NEW CARRIER TODAY AND ITS ON ITS WAY.
ONE OF THE PLACES I CONTACTED HAD ONE COME IN AND THEY CALLED ME.
JUST UNDER $25.00 WITH SHIPPING..
I AM GOING TO GET A MACHINIST DRAWING MADE FROM THE PART.
THANKS AGAIN,
GARY


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Who has them in stock? Don't keep it a secret!


----------



## grez13 (Nov 24, 2013)

THEY JUST HAD THE ONE COME IN !!!
I WOULD HAVE ORDERED 2 IF I COULD.
THATS WAY I AM GOING TO GET A MACHINIST DRAWING MADE FROM THE PART BEFORE I GET IT INSTALLED. I CAN THEN POST THE DRAWING


----------

